# What caused you to change your job



## Zorco (2/6/16)

An interest of mine at the moment...

Among fellow Brewers (and lurkers), what has been a reason or two for you to decide changing jobs?

Was it ever because of a tiny thing and the market was booming; or how much did you put yourself through before finally making the choice.

Did the new job come to you at the wrong or right time, or did you hunt for months to find the next one?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/16)

Forced redundancy


----------



## razz (2/6/16)

I've changed jobs twice in 37 years and it has always been for improved pay and conditions.


----------



## Mardoo (2/6/16)

To come to Australia. To start a business. To go travelling. For a new beginning. The BoD destroyed the arts organisation I helped run. To go to Uni and never finish. Those are all separate jobs I left.


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/16)

Sydney's traffic congestion.


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/16)

My wife had a scholarship for her Special Ed teaching degree, so when she finished up she got a 3 year permanent position
We first got allocated to Brighton Le Sands, but I said no way I was moving to Sydney, despite being able to transfer to another Telstra data centre (I was an application developer/SQL script monkey/IT Tech) in Burwood
Our second spot was Muswellbrook, so we had to take that or pay the Education Department back $15,000
The mrs moved down Term 3 last year and I stayed in Coffs until I found a job here.
I got a couple of days a week cash in hand work at a Mister Minit style place at the end of November so I finally moved down.
It wasn't until early March that I actually found a full time job (a 10 month maternity leave contract) as an Admin Officer/IT tech in an Equine Hospital

Moving here made me really realise it's ALL about who you know
I applied for so many entry level IT positions, data entry positions, etc, stuff that I'd done daily over my 7 years with Telstra
I have some really excellent references from people fairly high up in Telstra, but I only had maybe 3 interviews over 8 months of applying for 5+ jobs every day


----------



## Zorco (2/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Forced redundancy


Yep, felt this a few years ago.


----------



## manticle (2/6/16)

So I could work with a fat annoying idiot who makes simple things difficult.

Also interstate move for a life change which has been wonderful for the most part, obese, obnoxious morons aside.


----------



## Wardcliff (2/6/16)

PTSD, major depression disorder, fuckwits running the show.


----------



## Camo6 (2/6/16)

Money...and fuckwits.


----------



## Zorco (2/6/16)

Appreciate the whole cross section gents. You've helped me get a clearer feel on my situation.

I've had an offer and I've accepted it just now. For me I have not been on my career path for most of my time here and there is about 4 things that have all come together for me to make the move.

It has been a long time to get to this and most certainly I can aim at the Fuckwits that are in my neck of the woods. They don't help at all. (Why don't we have a fuckwit whirflock and coagulate them together and piss them off to Jerk Island) *Courtney Taylor Taylor 

Career boost
+1 Money
+1 Conditions
hopefully -3 Fuckwits.

I'm going to have some time off and brew beer between jobs. Disconnect a bit.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Lemon (2/6/16)

I have heard a saying that people don't leave companies, they leave managers.
That is certainly true for me.
Although I have also moved jobs to continue a great environment with good leaders.
While money was important in most of those moves, I made the decision based on leadership.

Lemon


----------



## TheWiggman (3/6/16)

I've skipped a few jobs but surprisingly have taken a pay cut many times. I've been fortunate to work with good people/managers in mining (though the industry has some very trying and entitled personalities) and moved based on life circumstances. For my wife and I, we were both born at Corowa on the NSW/Vic border and for us this is home.
I managed to score a job in mining at age 23 and our plan was to work 3-5 years up there, save as much cash as possible, then move back to reality. I was happy up there with my succession plan and living circumstances but with twins on the way and being 2.5h from the nearest hospital, we couldn't take the risk as there may be 3 fatalities on the roadside come labour. At this time I fortunately got a job in Orange in the same line of work - though metalliferous mining - and was settled well enough there as well. An opportunity came up in Albury which was a career progression and enabled us to move back home, so I bit the bullet and moved.

I agree Lemon with the phrase 'people don't leave companies, they leave managers' but I believe it's misconstrued by a lot of people to imply that people _only_ leave companies because of a bad manager. There are a lot of bad employees out there. An angry, difficult and incompetent employee could walk out the door in self destruction and say "my manager was a f^ckhead so I'm out of this shithole" carrying the 'leaving managers not company' mantra. The concept works both ways - if you leave a company, you also leave the manager. This could mean you're leaving because you don't like your boss (plenty of that in the real world) but conversely if you like your boss, by leaving the 'company' behind you're leaving good leadership.


----------



## mckenry (3/6/16)

I know no-one's arguing about it, but there are so many more shit employees than there are managers. Usually, good leaders climb the ladder. The grand-fathering, entitlement days based on length of service are over. Cream rises.
Thats why whenever I interview people and they give the reason for leaving their previous job (or wanting to) as their 'previous manager was -----' it always raises an eyebrow for me. Sometimes you'll find they've done this more than once, blaming their bosses each time.
I need to be careful in these instances, because I have left a role (not the company) because I didn't like my manager. He was a micro-manager, trusted no-one to do the right thing, yet he was the biggest cheat and hypocrite in the office. We caught him out many times.
So, its a valid reason, just not watertight in every case.


----------



## CheekyPanda (3/6/16)

I'm a couple of months into 1 year parental leave at the moment. I've worked in mining since leaving Uni, nearly 10 years and so has my partner.

I'm loving the break and it's probably been one of the best decisions I've ever made. It's giving a whole new perspective on work. It's not so much where you work but who you work with. We chased the dollars for a while and no doubt it set us up but I look back and there are some people that I know exist in this world that make me sad. To say people leave managers isn't telling the whole story, it could be because of the camp cleaner being a complete tool.


----------



## Airgead (3/6/16)

mckenry said:


> Cream rises.


I work as a management consultant. I'm not sure about that. In most large companies I tend to find its less Iike milk where the cream rises and more like a big septic tank where the biggest lumps of %&((* rise to the top...

Because management is self selecting, what tends to happen is that the people who are most like the current management become managers so it becomes very insular and prone to groupthink. Not great if you want to shake things up.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/16)

When told by the headmaster only the 'cream' attended this school, he said, 'yes I know what you mean, rich and thick'.

W.H. Auden.


----------



## warra48 (3/6/16)

Got tired of the trip into the office each day, feeling more buggered from the commute in daily traffic than my usual day fighting lawyers and other dickheads, and with the feeling as I was about to enter my office "I just don't want to do this anymore".

So, we checked our finances, and decided with my super and even more in shares through the management structure staff share scheme, we had no financial reason for me to continue to kill myself.

6 months long service leave on full pay and benefits, then retirement at age 59.

Bought my 3 year old company vehicle off lease for about half retail value, and moved the hell out of Sydney.

Best move we ever made was to Port Stephens. I can recommend it!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/16)

As they say, most people are promoted to their level of incompetence......seen that happen A LOT over the years, not only with who I worked for, but also seeing it in other businesses/bodies ( seems very prevalent in government jobs )

I have had the pleasure of working with true assholes, I do I mean assholes, and whilst they thought they where the ducks nuts, come time for a DCM they where the first ones to get one

Being a manager/boss/team leader is not easy, especially when your job is to get the crew to get things done. You get one fuckwitt in the crew and it makes life very hard.

Some employees just dont value their job and think they can do what they like


----------



## Black Devil Dog (3/6/16)

Had a good job at a radio station as a 'Sales Executive' about 20 years ago.

It was great until I was given the _opportunity_ to take over the position of a senior sales member. Problem was, he stayed, was given a newly created position and kept all his big spending clients. I still had to meet/exceed sales budgets based on his previous years figures. This was in an area where there was no new business starting.

The Sales Manager (his surfing mate) and I, frequently had 'animated discussions' about the way things had been set up. Eventually I realised that I wasn't part of the clique, didn't want to be part of it, and there was only so much shafting I was prepared to take.

I've been pretty much self employed ever since.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/16)

I wish I could get a job as a machinist...its something that really interests me. But there are no jobs about, and I am not even machinists swarf -_-


----------



## manticle (3/6/16)

Sometimes I feel nerdy when I think how much I actually love my job.

I manage a very small number of people but have a reasonable responsibility and fair amount of autonomy.

The people who work for me are great - really good attitude and work ethic, very competent, good people.
I never ask them to do something I wouldn't do, rarely ask them to do something I can't do (and if I do I make sure they know I value their expertise and experience) and never withold showing them things they may not have experienced because the more skills and knowledge they have the better. Witheld knowledge as a method of retaining/maintaining power works against rather than for you.

I loved my last job, even after 12 years but moving to this one was a move I'm super happy I made.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/16)

I still keep learning, its something you dont stop doing. I always enjoy someone showing me a different way of doing something or something I have never done

Things have changed a lot in the 20-odd years since my apprenticeship, the leaps in technology have been amazing


----------



## Lager Bloke (4/6/16)

I've been fairly lucky that most jobs that I left have been my choice-better pay/better options/better prospects etc.A butcher by trade,got into freight/transport then 15 years in underground hard rock mining.Left mining a couple of years ago and back into transport (bit of livestock then moved to where we are living now-container side loader work)Always remember hearing "you never stop learning "and have tried to live by this.It is still surprising to me when getting to see how other industry/occupations do things.Rob.

also dealt with a fair share of fuckwits at times-used to think I had a talent to attract them so you other guys don't feel bad-they're in most occupations(my downfall is not dealing with them real well....so I've been told)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/16)

I will also add that a few months on the dole sure does sharpen you up when you get a job. Makes you value it a hell of a lot more


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

You mean getting a miniscule 'living' allowance and being treated like a social pariah is rarely something most people choose to do?

Crazy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/16)

manticle said:


> You mean getting a miniscule 'living' allowance and being treated like a social pariah is rarely something most people choose to do?
> 
> Crazy.


Yep

You really do get treated like shit, and those useless oxygen thieving " Employment Providores" are just scamming the **** out of the system and getting away with it. You are just a number and $$$ to them


----------



## manticle (4/6/16)

Been there for a very fortunately short time, watched others go through it. Unpleasant.
I guess the time I spent on it was so shit, I got whatever work I could get which some might argue is the point. 

Personally I think the point is to help people find meaningful employment because people who get made redundant were paying tax for exactly that kind of service. The percentage of lazy bong smoking cretins happy with $200 a week for the remainder of their days is pretty small. I'd rather pay tax towards a system that supports them than to most politicians to be honest.


----------



## pcmfisher (4/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I still keep learning, its something you dont stop doing. *I always enjoy someone showing me a different way of doing something* or something I have never done
> 
> Things have changed a lot in the 20-odd years since my apprenticeship, the leaps in technology have been amazing


So do I. I reckon its great when you have been doing something the same way all your life then suddenly you get shown or find out a better way.

What annoys me are the people that are some how insulted when shown something new or better. "That's the way I have always done it" is usually their answer and will not change their ways.


----------



## droid (4/6/16)

here's my history in a snap shot

JOB
1st - 17yrs old, just to get a job
2nd - bigger company better pay
3rd - didn't want to move town with the 2nd job
4th - left my home town five years later anyway
5th - any job, just to get a job - window cleaner
6th - moved further north to be near sick Father - any job - sold cars
7th - moved back to the city to be with my mrs - any job - banking and finance
8th - sick of all the hype and bullshit that goes with the above - took a job as a Postie for a break
9th - after 10 years with Aus Post as a contractor (including moving interstate to my partners home town) and two young kids coming along i realised i never got to go on holidays with the family so had to put an end to the contract
10th - working part-time at my kids primary school so spending more time with the kidlings and the mrs earns more full time than me anyway so it's a good fit
11th - might stay within the school system, might not - don't know, for the short term it is the best fit for us

hope that explains my decisions...which would be a feat in itself...lol


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/16)

I reckon having kids makes a big difference to how you approach work and decisions on where you work


----------



## BottloBill (4/6/16)

I have worked two jobs for the last three years, chopping and changing along the way for my day job and remaining loyal to my night job. I only drifted around for my day job hoping to land with a husband and wife business that supports the needs of my family, which finally happened in September of last year....I couldn't be happier now after being given the opportunity to buy into the company as 1/3 of its foundation☺ happy days now.


----------



## Zorco (4/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I reckon having kids makes a big difference to how you approach work and decisions on where you work


Definitely agree here. Seeing the kids grow makes me know what my priorities are.

Dads are sacrificial animals to some degree. And what a privilege. But coming home happy matters to all and sundry.


----------



## goomboogo (4/6/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Definitely agree here. Seeing the kids grow makes me know what my priorities are.
> 
> Dads are sacrificial animals to some degree. And what a privilege. But coming home happy matters to all and sundry.


Judging by your avatar, at least one of your kids look very happy.


----------



## Zorco (4/6/16)

goomboogo said:


> Judging by your avatar, at least one of your kids look very happy.


Yep, it's a onesies household here. Hard not to be happy in a onesie.....listening to reggae music.... With a hot water bottle.... And warm milo


----------



## goomboogo (4/6/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Yep, it's a onesies household here. Hard not to be happy in a onesie.....listening to reggae music.... With a hot water bottle.... And warm milo


You had me right up to the Milo. I'm more of a whiskey and hot chocolate guy. My muddy brown onesie disguises all the spills.


----------



## Zorco (4/6/16)

goomboogo said:


> You had me right up to the Milo. I'm more of a whiskey and hot chocolate guy. My muddy brown onesie disguises all the spills.


Milo: code word for single malt.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/6/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Dads are sacrificial animals


Yep


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/6/16)

7 or 8 moves for me. Agriculture /Environment/ disposable employee.

... the old days of permanency is finished. Short term contracts. Sometimes 6 months, sometimes 18 months.. sometimes week to week...


----------



## madpierre06 (14/6/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> 7 or 8 moves for me. Agriculture /Environment/ disposable employee.
> 
> ... the old days of permanency is finished. Short term contracts. Sometimes 6 months, sometimes 18 months.. sometimes week to week...


It can be a shit of a way to live.

And more smaller jobs means a greater tax base, the 2nd and 3rd jobs you need to have to survive would make 'em a short term tax motza.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/6/16)

Short term projects and short term funding.. .


----------



## fraser_john (15/6/16)

1 - assistant manager pizza hut. Left - shit hours shit pay.
2 - data entry clerk. Left - shit pay, no ability to move into different area of business.
3 - full time student. Left - graduated.
4 - NAB programmer. Left - passed over for promotion by a manager (later found to be sleeping with person I was passed over for!).
5 - contract programmer at Telstra. Left - went to USA to work.
6 - contract programmer @ State of Ohio. Left - wanted to come back to Australia.
7 - contract programmer @ BHP. Left - wanted to go back to USA.
8 - contract programmer @ State of Delaware. Left - more money back in Ohio.
9 - contract programmer @ Nationwide. Left - project cancelled.
10 - contract project manager @ McDonald Insurance(not maccas related). Left - project completed.
11 - contract software architect @ Nationwide. Left - contract cancelled by a Director that had no clue, in hind sight could have sued the pricks for a fortune.
12 - contract programmer @ Nationwide. Left - returned to Australia.
13 - contract programmer @NAB. Left - could not stand the commute.
14 - Business Analyst @ Callista. Left - NAB wanted to throw money at me to get me back, a dream of starting a brew shop.
15 - contract programmer @NAB. Left - contract ended, could not stand the commute.
16 - Senior Business Analyst @ Callista - still here.......

Fark... sounds a lot when written down.


----------



## Zorco (15/6/16)

And I suppose you're 26 years old or something right? [emoji39]

Successful people.[emoji19]

It doesn't seem like you put up with a lot of rubbish, that you were always in control.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/9/16)

Finally, after being rained off since Monday made a start on my new enterprise, placed an ad in the local paper, Cauliflower Dundee, raised vegetable beds and Hydroponic systems installed. 3 reply's one for a Hydro system 2 for raised beds, my first job, after lending a sympathetic ear to the owner of the property about how he has a stressful job and can't manage his garden and just likes to relax when he gets home, and me noticing that there was a packet of Rizla papers on top of their fridge lazy bastard, if he knew how relaxing gardening could be he wouldn't need be having joints at the end of his working day. Still another opportunity to wrest some of his hard earned dollars from his mitt. 
3 1/2 hours before getting rained off made good progress on his garden, he has now asked me to look after all his gardening needs.



Before


After
Was considering this to be a stopgap until I become a parking attendant, but really enjoyed it.
Aside from the clearing of the beds of weeds cleared the chuck run so he can have chickens again.


----------



## Camo6 (15/9/16)

Rained off ey? You know that sounds like...nevermind.

Is "have chickens again" code for "grow some wicked ass hydro in the back shed?" Gotcha. *taps side of nose*


----------



## madpierre06 (15/9/16)

Camo6 said:


> Rained off ey? You know that sounds like...nevermind.


 :lol:

WEAL.....top stuff, good to hear and hope it goes well for ya.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/9/16)

Yeah I do know what it sounds like Camo not my decision, my clients, a bit of rain never hurt anybody, neither did hard work, though it did make horses a funny shape.
There is no code there, but I was just thinking if he only knew that he could wind down just as well by spending some time working in the backyard he wouldn't need a joint. 
My hydro job coming up.


All the succulents out and herbs in.


----------



## Zorco (22/9/16)

Looks great mate!


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/17)

Well, it looks like I'm going to have to change career yet again, my work can't extend my contract at the end of next month (due to various valid reasons)
If anyone in the Hunter Valley/Upper Hunter needs an SQL developer/accounts clerk/admin/receptionist/data entry operator/IT tech/barman/assistant brewer/ANYTHING, give me a yell plz


----------



## mr_wibble (9/2/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yeah I do know what it sounds like Camo not my decision, my clients, a bit of rain never hurt anybody, neither did hard work, though it did make horses a funny shape.
> There is no code there, but I was just thinking if he only knew that he could wind down just as well by spending some time working in the backyard he wouldn't need a joint.
> My hydro job coming up.
> 
> ...


This would be super-awesome as a wall of strawberries .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/2/17)

Became quite friendly with The wall of herbs guy, retired for ill health from WHO in Delhi and he himself is from Bangladesh, for saying WHO is a not for profit company (he and his wife are accountants) he certainly made some money, the house with the Herb wall he bought for $2.7 million and his other house in Glen Iris worth $1.5 million. We had some in depth discussions about going into parking, 10 to 20,000 new registrations a month in Victoria, $80 / day you can pay for parking in the city.
But I am happy with my gardening, I have a blood pressure test every 3 weeks and that is perfect and my resting BPM has dropped down to 44, my previous lowest was 46, so I put it down to all the cubic meters of top soil I have shifted in the last few months


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> Well, it looks like I'm going to have to change career yet again, my work can't extend my contract at the end of next month (due to various valid reasons)
> If anyone in the Hunter Valley/Upper Hunter needs an SQL developer/accounts clerk/admin/receptionist/data entry operator/IT tech/barman/assistant brewer/ANYTHING, give me a yell plz


In a happy twist of events, I already have an interview or 2 lined up


----------



## mr_wibble (9/2/17)

Good luck Sp0rk, I always found it difficult to get a contract in Newcastle, it seemed like you had to have a mate at the company to get a look-in.
I always ended up commuting to Sydney - hours on the train sucked, but the money was better.
(Now I work from home)


----------



## sp0rk (9/2/17)

I'm out at Muswellbrook, so commuting to Sydney isn't really an option


----------



## niftinev (9/2/17)

always for the money, but sometimes was glad not have to put up with the numnuts anymore

but now realise money isn't everything so early retirement is good


----------



## Stouter (9/2/17)

I had enough of crawling under houses and in their roofs, digging in 40+ degree heat in trenches, then coming home after 10-12 hours each day to paperwork, quotes, accounts, chasing up unpaid money, lining up continuity of work before each contract or job had even finished, etc. A plumber and his shovel are never parted.

Clock in clock out wages and benefits made the decision for me. I now work 10 days/nights in a 21 day roster, get 6 weeks annual leave with the option to purchase an extra 3 weeks, 10 days sick pay (5 of which I don't need a doc cert for), 14 weeks long service every 7 years, and I can switch my work days with colleagues to expand my block of days off.
I also realised quick that my body wouldn't last or perform long enough into my working life to get anywhere near retirement age before breaking down. So a change was needed.


----------



## droid (9/2/17)

Got the call/offer today on a new job. Working for an Electrical/Data Wholesaler in town, bit of front counter, bit of office, bit out the back - probably a bit of everything I suspect. Small jovial/affable team, beers on Friday arvo - should be able to work that bit out. And er, I'm reckoning on developing my new side career as a Brewery Control Panel build feind.

The job at the brewery was only going to be a day a week so that didn't happen - 200km round trip for a days work? nup

Been stacking shelves on the graveyard shifts at Coles for a few months ... and I'm friggin happy to be leaving that behind.

KInda going back to what I did when I left School 27yrs ago - swings and roundabouts eh, those old timers were right


----------



## Zorco (9/2/17)

droid said:


> And er, I'm reckoning on developing my new side career as a Brewery Control Panel build feind.


I am failing to get to my build. I'm thinking I would like some help.

Interested in quoting for an order? Mid year ish be ok?


----------



## Zorco (9/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> In a happy twist of events, I already have an interview or 2 lined up


You'll nail it! Good luck


----------



## Bridges (9/2/17)

sp0rk said:


> In a happy twist of events, I already have an interview or 2 lined up


If you need a glowing reference from an internet acquaintance let me know. Happy to help!


----------



## droid (10/2/17)

Zorco said:


> I am failing to get to my build. I'm thinking I would like some help.
> 
> Interested in quoting for an order? Mid year ish be ok?


sounds like a plan :beer:


----------



## fungrel (10/2/17)

Dave70 said:


> Sydney's traffic congestion.


This will be my decision as well if the current situation doesn't change.


----------



## Dave70 (10/2/17)

fungrel said:


> This will be my decision as well if the current situation doesn't change.


It wont. And if they ever _do_ bore enough tunnels to free the traffic up without triggering a catastrophic cave in, the triple figure weekly toll charges may further augment your decision. 

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/sydney-population-booms-and-the-only-way-is-up-and-in-20160911-grdv4b.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/17)

Bloody traffic in Grafton.....had to wait 5mins to get over the bridge in peak hour traffic..trafffic is crazy...over it


----------



## Dave70 (10/2/17)

Must be rough.

_Beeep!...beeeeep!!...._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/17)

You would be surprised how often this happens around here


----------



## niftinev (10/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Bloody traffic in Grafton.....had to wait 5mins to get over the bridge in peak hour traffic..trafffic is crazy...over it


aren't they building another bridge to speed things up

we had one set of lights 20 minutes away (closest ones to me) used to cause a 200 metre bottleneck about 8-8.30am, can't believe the gov. spent 300 mil and moved the road 100 metres away so no more lights


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/17)

Yeah...we are getting a new bridge....and ******* traffic lights....

We dont need no stinking traffic lights


----------



## GibboQLD (10/2/17)

RE: the OP -- last time I changed jobs was because a colleague died (non work-related circumstances) and the culture of the place seemed to die with him.

He wasn't the best or brightest, nor the fastest / most accurate, but he was genuine and a bloody good mate when all was said and done.


----------



## Zorco (13/2/17)

Culture is massive. And culture compatibility. 

My new team (8 months now) is still blowing me away. The fun, social occasions, technical achievements. The best I've had in my life.

And probably most of all it's because we are becoming good mates.


----------



## Yob (9/3/17)

the company I work for has slowly chipped away at all that good stuff.. eats me up to see how much the place and culture has changed over the 9 Years, 8 Months and 0 Days Ive worked there...

Im doing something about it...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/3/17)

Gues you wont need to ask for penalty rate then


Gone the same way as permanent employment


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/3/17)

I was fired from my last job for being caught having sex with a patient.

I felt it was a tad harsh given that I had been working in the industry for over 10 years not to mention the 6 years of medical training prior. I thought perhaps some leeway might be given or some counselling given the amount of time and dedication I put into it.




Anyway onwards and upwards it might be a blessing in disguise, I'm not sure I wanted to be a vet my entire career anyway.


----------

